# updating the bios for overclocking



## utsav (Apr 9, 2007)

i have a p4 2.66 GHz on a via vt8237r chipset motherboard .Presently i have been able to overclock it to 3.0Ghz.Does a bios update help me to overclock it further.


----------



## assasin (Apr 9, 2007)

only if the bios update includes features related to overclocking.


----------

